# senior minister



## lucie.zelena

Ahoj všichni,
Víte někdo, jaký je význam polit. funkce senior minister v UK? A jak by se to přeložilo. 
senior ministers are also considering proposals ... 
 
Díky moc


----------



## winpoj

Zajímavá otázka. V Británii se slovem "minister" označují i úředníci nižší než členové vládního kabinetu, takoví, kteří by na českých ministerstvech nejspíš odpovídali náměstkům nebo ředitelům odborů.

Domnívám se, že "senior minister" není přímo žádná funkce, že to je vágnější pojem. Podle kontextu to asi budou buď  "cabinet ministers" nebo vysoce postavení ministerští úředníci, kteří asi budou současně "frontbenchers" v parlamentu.

Kdybych si chtěl být jist, zeptal bych se ve fóru "English only" na vysvětlení pojmu a teprve pak bych hledal nejvhodnější překlad.


----------



## capials

Máte pravdu ale Minister v Británii   není úředník .


----------



## lucie.zelena

Jedná se o Anglii. Pochopitelně se nejedná o konkrétní funkci. Spíš mi jde o jejich postavení.


----------



## winpoj

> Máte pravdu ale Minister v Británii   není úředník



Není úředník ve smyslu "civil servant", ale je úředník ve smyslu "official", že ano?

Čeština tyto pojmy tak detailně nerozlišuje.


----------



## capials

Ministry  jsou členy parlamentu což znaméná  Lords také.
  Hierarchie je ‘senior’        první minister ,chancellor of the exchequer, Home Office, zahranice,  (sedějí spolu na zelené lavici) velmi *p*ř*ibli*ž*n*ě : zdraví ,war office, a další jsou ‘junior’. 
  Uředníci  jsou ‘officials’.Víc na Wikipedii
*Vláda Spojeného království*


----------



## ManagaCTAG

Capials, you had better express yourself in English, your Czech is not always comprehensible. Take it as a friendly recommendation.


----------

